# Leaking steering rack



## jjparker0250 (Jul 19, 2007)

My 86.5 z24i kingcab has developed a leak comming out from the bottom of the steering box. It appears to be the lower seal on the sector shaft where it attachs to the tie rod (or is it the pitman arm?)

I called the dealer, and they said I could replace the seals, but it's more then likley rust moving up the shaft, so changing the seals won't do anything. They also said I couldn't get it over-hauled and that i'd have to replace the entire box as a unit for $650!

I'm wondering if anyone has any insite on this. Do you think I should try replacing the seals anyways? 

Does anyone know of any wreakers that would carry this part and would ship? I haven't been able to find any (located in Montreal, Canada).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are 2 kits for that box, sector shaft kit & the worm gear kit...
both kits togeter are under $20 I think I would try the seal kits first!


----------



## emilime (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a leak on my 86.5 Kingcab as well, but seems to be coming from the input shaft seal. 

Hey SPEEDO...do you know who sells these kits you mentioned??? 

Are they readily available from parts stores???


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try this, I dug up the (Nissan) part #'s
sector shaft...49202-01C26 2wd
49202-Y0127 4wd
worm gear...49203-V0225 2wd
49203-Y0127 4wd


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

When my steering box starting leaking through the bottom seal on the sector shaft, I got myself a junkyard replacement for about $100 and swapped 'er in. 

You shoulda seen the leak, it'd drain the lines and reservoir in two minutes flat. Nasty.


----------

